# Should I wake up my tortoise for soaking



## StarShell (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi! I'm wondering if I should wake up my tortoise for soaking I usually do it at 10:30 but the past few days he has been sleeping during that time and I just let him wake up and walk onto my hand and put in the soaking bin I've had him for a week(and one day but that doesn't really matter) and I'm afraid that I'm going to scaring/stressing him out if I wake him up.




P.s I don't know if it's a boy or a girl so i'm just going to acknowledge it( I don't like calling s/he this) as a boy because it is easier for me and also fits the name better(his name is Yuno?)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2021)

I get up in the a.m. about 7, take care of my personal morning ablutions, then go get the babies and set them in their soaking water while I prepare their food. 99.9% of the time they are all still in their hides, sawing logs. I take care of the tortoises on MY schedule, not on theirs.


----------



## StarShell (Jan 28, 2021)

Ok so I should wake him up will do...
But he so cute I can't do it'll hurt my heart for him to go in his shell because of me


----------



## harrythetortoise (Jan 28, 2021)

One time I was LATE FOR WORK because my baby took his time to come out of his hide and start walking around (I usually wait until then to soak him) and then after 30 minutes of soaking I was already late ?
So now I have the timer to have the lights turn on 20 minutes earlier and we're good.


----------



## gurgleblaster (Jan 28, 2021)

StarShell said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if I should wake up my tortoise for soaking I usually do it at 10:30 but the past few days he has been sleeping during that time and I just let him wake up and walk onto my hand and put in the soaking bin I've had him for a week(and one day but that doesn't really matter) and I'm afraid that I'm going to scaring/stressing him out if I wake him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends, I think on the personality of the tort. Mine isn't afraid of me in any capacity and seems to have a general sense that if i pick her up it's not a reason to be scared but she is going someplace enjoyable like outside or bath time etc. First thing when I wake up is morning soaks. After she's done she clops around eats breakfast and goes about her day.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2021)

StarShell said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if I should wake up my tortoise for soaking I usually do it at 10:30 but the past few days he has been sleeping during that time and I just let him wake up and walk onto my hand and put in the soaking bin I've had him for a week(and one day but that doesn't really matter) and I'm afraid that I'm going to scaring/stressing him out if I wake him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soak the tortoise when you are ready to soak the tortoise. Doesn't matter what the tortoise is doing.


----------



## Boleyn_the_horsefield (Jan 28, 2021)

hey I’ve had mine for 3 weeks! I always get him/her out in the mornings and give it a tummy rub which makes it more awake and I know this sounds absolutely ridiculous but i play “I just can’t wait to be king” from lion king to wake him/her up and it always seems to do the job! Also rubbing its head lightly makes it up! I have no set time for mine so just do it when you need to! I now realise I overthink everything about my tortoise but don’t worry just let it go as it pleases and it will be fine that’s what I did with mine!
Hope this helped ?


----------

